# Parsippany N.J. Show Nov. 23



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Just a reminder that the next Parsippany show will be on Nov. 23 at the PAL building on Baldwin Rd. Always a great show. Very easy access from Interstate 80 and just a block off US Rt. 46. Hope to see you there.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hiram Durant and Henry Harnish are bringing one of their tracks for some racing with anyone who wants to join in... VHORS/Fray T-Jets are usually the cars they race... I'll bring some stock tjets... Also Tom Stumpf got those RRR '37 coupes so bring some extra bucks to slam some of them into modifieds...
see ya there


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joe, I'll be there, as a shopper. I was wondering how much a table cost to set up?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to really try to get there this year!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah vj.We've heard that before.Tom


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I attended this show in the spring of this year. I bought a pile of stuff and highly recommend that anyone who can, should go.

I live in upstate NY, so the long island shows cost me more to attend as I have to get a hotel room. With the PAL show, I can drive down, go to the show, visit my elderly Aunt, and get home around dinner time!!

Phred


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Yeah vj.We've heard that before.Tom


you starin' with me Tom?
I may have to show up... just to punch you in the arm!

hehehehehe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Joe, I'll be there, as a shopper. I was wondering how much a table cost to set up?


 You get an 8 foot table at this show, which is 2 feet longer than the 6 footer you get at most shows. Cost is $60 per table, or $50 if you pay at least 10 days beforehand.

Joe


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Could somebody post the exact address, I tried to use the following but mapquest didn't give mae any directions:

PAL 
Baldwin Rd
Parsippany NJ

Or perhaps somebody can give me directions from the NJ turnpike, I would be traveling North.

Thanks


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Slot show.....wife's B-day.....show.....wife's B-day....wait I'm thinkin here!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Slot show.....wife's B-day.....show.....wife's B-day....wait I'm thinkin here!


take wife to slot show for birthday.. case solved.. 


Dave (buy her flowers too, or a flowered VW)


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

What fun would that be?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> What fun would that be?


If she is like my wife, she has more money and takes pity on ya when ya pout over that dark blue STP you always wanted for 100 bucks lol...


Dave


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

sjracer said:


> Could somebody post the exact address, I tried to use the following but mapquest didn't give mae any directions:
> 
> PAL
> Baldwin Rd
> ...


33 Baldwin rd Parsippany, NJ


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

OK - so Hiram is bringing his blue track (check his web page if you need to see a pic of it) and will begin a race around 10:30 so bring VHORS/Fray car and a controller - now, is it true that rob budano is also bring a 1/32 scale track?
WOW, if that's the case this is a show you don't want to miss...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's the way I understand it.


----------

